# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам телевизор  TOSHIBA 29Z5SRU

## Roza2017

Продам телевизор  TOSHIBA 29Z5SRU
Телевизор в хорошем состоянии. Самовывоз.

Диагональ 29 дюймов

Цена 900 грн
099-201-60-80 Эдди Ивановна

----------

